# Northwave Five!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Are you buying them online? If not, take your bindings to the shop and check the fit. Your size 10 should fit in a large binding. What kind of bindings do you ride?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

mike1two said:


> Are you buying them online? If not, take your bindings to the shop and check the fit. Your size 10 should fit in a large binding. What kind of bindings do you ride?



no im buying them online thats the thing. . . .
i have burton customs L
and my boot size is 10


----------

